# HOtpants... what on earth do I wear with them?!?!



## greengoesmoo (Feb 26, 2010)

I have been handed down a pair of black and white (Across not downwards) striped hot pants. They are a 100% perfect fit! 

I just do not have a clue what to wear with them!!? I have never worn hot pants before, and they are somewhat of an unusual item. At least I do not see many women in them. 

Does anyone here regularly wear hot pants? 

I have a PVC pea-pod bra-top which my bf suggested I wore with it, I tried them together and looked like a massive trollop. Please no more PVC suggestions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have very good legs and a flat stomach, but I like to keep my top half fairly covered as I have less than perfect boobs. lol

I know I will want heels with them, but how tall? 

I'm after suggestions for sensible sexy wear. That I can wear in public, not attract too much attention, but still turn a couple of heads. 

Thanks in advance ladies!! <3


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 1, 2010)

I think it could be classy if you wore a long sleeve slim fitting black shirt.... something soft in a nice material maybe even a boat neck cut? Then I would do the shoe with a pop of color... red being the most obvious choice. I think it would let your legs stand out with this combo.


----------



## lilMAClady (Mar 1, 2010)

A black blazer and platform shoes! And hot pants are totally in as a fun mondern alternative to the mini! Post pics!!


----------



## littlemissn (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree with the blazer/shirt. You wouldn't want to wear anything too revealing on top, because that would just ruin the look!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2010)

perhaps you could wear a halter neck top in a satin material - that covers alot of your top half. and then maybe use seme red wedge sandals as the shoes. that'd look hot


----------

